# Okinawa Life?



## expatmat

What's life like in Okinawa?

My wife and I have both lived in Japan a number of years and can speak the language no problem but now live in Europe.

We are considering a move to Okinawa.

Work will be overseas consulting so can live anywhere as long as internet connection. We won't have any connections to US military, so curious to know how that affects expat life there. I hear some negative stories about Okinawa mainly military incidents, wild dogs and things like that.

Thoughts on these and the general standard of living compared to the mainland?


----------



## UltraFJ40

I'm going to give this a bump. I spent 3+ years on Okinawa back in the early 90's and absolutely loved the place. The weather is near perfect (IMO) and the people's attitude rival the kindest anywhere on the planet.

Having searched and searched for more recent information on expats living there, I have come up empty handed. So here's a bump hoping to breathe a little life into the Okinawa discussion.

Anyone been recently or living there currently?

Cheers


----------



## Nickleback99

expatmat said:


> What's life like in Okinawa?
> 
> My wife and I have both lived in Japan a number of years and can speak the language no problem but now live in Europe.
> 
> We are considering a move to Okinawa.
> 
> Work will be overseas consulting so can live anywhere as long as internet connection. We won't have any connections to US military, so curious to know how that affects expat life there. I hear some negative stories about Okinawa mainly military incidents, wild dogs and things like that.
> 
> Thoughts on these and the general standard of living compared to the mainland?


Okinawa is FANTASTIC and much cheaper than mainland especially for housing. INCREDIBLE diving there, great entertainment and often called Japan lite. Easy to get arround, tropical climate, awesome beaches, great food and restaurants. Lived there for yr in 2007, and Now appears headed back for several yrs as contractor before we finally retire to Philippines. Night life is fantastic, no matter what you prefer for entertainment. I absolutely love the place!


----------



## Jamie17

As a foreigner living in Okinawa, are you still governed entirely by Japanese law, or does the island have any of its own autonomy? Thanks.


----------



## larabell

Both. Okinawa is a prefecture in Japan. It obviously has it's own Prefectural government and laws. But the laws that apply to all of Japan also apply to Okinawa, unless there is some sort of exception written into the law. Whether or not you're a foreigner has no effect except for things like Immigration (ie: laws which apply only to foreigners) or voting (ie: laws which apply only to citizens). I'm pretty sure that's the case is most countries.


----------



## Jamie17

Cool, thank you. I really need to visit, sounds right up my street! Not sure what I'd do for a living if I moved there though :/


----------



## UltraFJ40

I've been contemplating the same thing Jamie. Once I figure it out (and get the children off to University) I'm most likely as good as gone.


----------



## Nickleback99

Jamie17 said:


> As a foreigner living in Okinawa, are you still governed entirely by Japanese law, or does the island have any of its own autonomy? Thanks.


Even the service members are subject to Japanese law And prison for offenses committed off base, and in some cases they can pursue on base if the offense is against a Japanese national. I found working there with the Japanese cops in the law enforcement realm that they do not "mess around" on the slightest of offenses, especially when it comes to Yanks....Just the way it is. Best thing I've ever seen is one of the street cops w/ a kempo stick drop someone going full on thug with them. Was over in about 3 seconds once started. :boxing: It's an interesting culture and Very based on honor and respect. Hard to beat.


----------



## UltraFJ40

I can vouch for the swiftness of the JP's. Being stationed there for over three years I saw a bunch of tough guys getting handled in a few seconds.

Order and attention to detail are often the norm in daily life.


----------



## Jamie17

Haha, 'Okinawan Vice' just waiting to be made surely!

US servicemen and teaching English aside (not that I have a problem with either) does the island economy offer foreigners any work opportunities that aren't found elsewhere in Japan?

*Does that question make sense? I don't know...


----------



## Nickleback99

Jamie17 said:


> Haha, 'Okinawan Vice' just waiting to be made surely!
> 
> US servicemen and teaching English aside (not that I have a problem with either) does the island economy offer foreigners any work opportunities that aren't found elsewhere in Japan?
> 
> *Does that question make sense? I don't know...


Depending on citizenship and your skills, there are frequently jobs on the many military bases there, but outside of that, if not married to a Japanese national, I'm not sure. Some expat bar owners in past I've known, English proof readers for business etc


----------



## larabell

I would imagine a certified diving instructor would have less trouble finding a job in Okinawa than in Tokyo. Unfortunately, most of the higher-paying jobs for ex-pats will likely be with multi-national firms and few of those are located outside the major cities.


----------



## inseoul

I spent 10 years in Okinawa and loved every minute of my stay. I worked for the US Government at Kadena AB but lived off the base. The locals are polite, caring people. I had the pleasure of living in a neighborhood of only Okinawans and only a few blocks from the ocean. Okinawa housing is not cheap but more affordable than on the mainland. The infrastructure and road systems are well maintained. You will not find more beautiful beaches ANYWHERE else in the world. Take a trip to the north end of the island and fall in love with Okinawa. Some people say the island is too small, but I never had a problem finding interesting places to visit or relax. The only drawback is the huge population of US military on the island but I think some of the Marines have moved south to Guam now. I would highly recommend Okinawa for expats as long as you do not need employment. Might be some employment opportunities on the military installations but the local economy has very few job opportunities for expats. 

I have now moved to Korea and love life here also. We do however make time to travel back to Okinawa as life permits. Okinawa is a wonderful life......


----------

